# [OT] Wallpaper made by me!

## silian87

eccolo: http://www.smartart.it/works/images/wallpapers/winzoz.png

grazie all'aiuto di peach l'ho messo sul suo spazio web. Lascio il vecchio post perche' voi giudicate lycos come ritenete opportuno.

 *Quote:*   

>  Ieri sera mi e' venuta una bella idea... quindi ci ho lavorato fino alle 4 di notte:   
> 
> http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/risorse/immagini/winzoz.png 
> 
> Pero' e' unica nel suo genere! Quasi quasi la invio a kdelook.org  

 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ieri sera mi e' venuta una bella idea... quindi ci ho lavorato fino alle 4 di notte:   
> 
> http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/risorse/immagini/winzoz.png 
> 
> Pero' e' unica nel suo genere! Quasi quasi la invio a kdelook.org  

 

Veramente un ottimo lavoro Silian   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Visto e preso   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> ci ho lavorato fino alle 4 di notte

 

se...

lo so io fino alle 4 di notte cosa ci facevi con quelle donnine...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oRDeX

io direi: 10 e lode!!

Sfondo davvero significativo   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

anche da proporre a chi non è convito del passaggio al pinguino (o pinguinA )  :Cool: 

----------

## X-Drum

maiaLO!

:8

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bellissima idea Silian

----------

## lan

FIGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

troppo bello 

complimenti

----------

## silian87

grassie! se mi vengono in mente altre idee geniali le realizzero' subito (   :Twisted Evil:   )

----------

## Peach

 *Quote:*   

> Ci dispiace... ma il sito che stai cercando non è più presente su Tripod (oppure c'è un errore nella digitazione dell'URL). 

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

@silian se nn hai spazio te lo posso mettere online sul mio sito se vuoi

----------

## silian87

cosa!? Sito non autorizzato. No, basta, lycos ha rotto le palle! Adesso mi spiegate perche' il mio sito nel giro di 7-8 ore non c'e' piu'? Cosa ho messo contenuti inlegali? Ma se ci sono dozzine di siti immagini porno (non sexy, porno!). Spazio non puo' essere perche' ho cancellato due immagini da 6 megak, quando la mia arriva a 1 e mezzo! AH.. forse i contenuti illegali erano le foto della microsoft... daltronde lo si deve capire... su un sito che fa pubblita' a berlusconi con 3 banner in prima pagina in piena campagna elettorale!   :Evil or Very Mad:   CMQ evitiamo il flame, please. Era solo uno sfogo.

Peach, mi faresti un piacere, cosi' almeno qualcuno lo vede. 

Quando mettero' su il serverino a casa... altro che lycos.. faccio una versione di quell'immagine a 3000x2000 pixel!

----------

## Sasdo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando mettero' su il serverino a casa... altro che lycos.. faccio una versione di quell'immagine a 3000x2000 pixel!

 

iuppiii!! così devo mettere su tre monitor affiancati per vederlo!!!

----------

## silian87

Se (percaso) qualcuno volesse, ho la versione dell'immagine in formato xcf per gimp, con i layer al comleto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Se (percaso) qualcuno volesse, ho la versione dell'immagine in formato xcf per gimp, con i layer al comleto

 Io dopo questo furor di popolo sono stra curioso divederlo sto wallpaper... Se non ti ciuccia troppa banda me lo manderesti?Anche solo il PNG... E poi prendi in considerazione altervista che ormai sembra esser l'ultimo porto sicuro da pubblicità invasive e regolamenti assurdi nel mare dell'italico spazio web...

----------

## silian87

Se guardi sul titolo ho fatto un edit ed ho messo il link in png funzionante... cmq lo rimetto qua: 

http://www.smartart.it/works/images/wallpapers/winzoz.png

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Laughing:  Li battiamo con le loro stesse armi: il marketing...  :Cool: 

----------

## akiross

Mooooolto carino il wallpaper  :Very Happy: 

Anche i soggetti sulla destra sono moooooooo....ooooolto carini  :Laughing: 

[OT]

Comunque io uso Lycos, per ora non ho su niente di offensivo nei confronti di M$ (ma solo grandi esaltazioni di linu  :Smile: ) e il sito e' ancora online  :Very Happy: 

Si, altervista sembra buono, peccato che funzioni a punti. Prima di avere un database devi raggiungere una certa quota, il che puo' essere molto fastidioso se il tuo sito non e' tra i piu' visitati... io ad esempio non ci arriverei mai  :Very Happy: 

Ecco perche' ho pensato a comprarmi un dominio (e uno di questi giorni lo faro')

[/OT]

Complimenti!

Ciauz

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Comunque io uso Lycos, per ora non ho su niente di offensivo nei confronti di M$ (ma solo grandi esaltazioni di linu ) e il sito e' ancora online  

 Magari sono le signorine che hanno spinto lycos a segargli l'account. Cosa dice il contratto per lo spazion web?

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Si, altervista sembra buono, peccato che funzioni a punti. Prima di avere un database devi raggiungere una certa quota, il che puo' essere molto fastidioso se il tuo sito non e' tra i piu' visitati...

 

Indubbiamente bisogna considerare anche cosa di cosa uno ha bisogno... Se non avessero il sistema degli alter cents,mi sa che dovrebbero chiamarsi babbonatale.net  :Smile: 

----------

## xoen

Scusate se m'intrometto...ma quello stile nerd con gli occhiali alla Antonello Venditti e la targa al collo e' Bill? Ma e' un impressione mia o e' una foto segnaletica (si chiamano cosi' quelle che ti fanno quando ti arrestano o no?)?O sbaglio???

----------

## federico

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Scusate se m'intrometto...ma quello stile nerd con gli occhiali alla Antonello Venditti e la targa al collo e' Bill? Ma e' un impressione mia o e' una foto segnaletica (si chiamano cosi' quelle che ti fanno quando ti arrestano o no?)?O sbaglio???

 

La leggenda vuole che sia esattamente come hai dedotto tu, e se mi ricordo bene la leggenda vuole sempre che la foto sia stata scattata per un fermo di guida in stato di ebrezza, se ricordo bene

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *federico wrote:*   

> La leggenda vuole che sia esattamente come hai dedotto tu, e se mi ricordo bene la leggenda vuole sempre che la foto sia stata scattata per un fermo di guida in stato di ebrezza, se ricordo bene

 

A me sembra di ricordare per possesso di canapa.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gaffiere

ma non era perchè l'avevano beccato con dell'erba?

see ya

----------

## xoen

Nonostante tutto mi sembra un simpaticone  :Wink:  ...

----------

## molesto

in quella foto william gates sembrerebbe un utilizzatore di Linux più che di Windows... 

 chissà cosa è successo che gli ha sconvolto la vita a tal punto da dare vita alla Microsoft...   :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

mhh un piccolo tux è dentro ognuno di noi cmq sono certo che bill gates usa linux magari gentoo  :Smile: .

Alla fine è uno smanettone è nato smanettone e morirà smanettone. Produttore di escrementi colorati e interattivi ma sempre smanettone

----------

## Dhaki

Lol bellissima come idea   :Laughing: 

----------

## xoen

 *molesto wrote:*   

> in quella foto william gates sembrerebbe un utilizzatore di Linux più che di Windows... 
> 
>  chissà cosa è successo che gli ha sconvolto la vita a tal punto da dare vita alla Microsoft...  

 

Quoto alla grande...in fondo ha comunque rivoluzionato l'informatica, poi l'hanno arrestato per possesso di stupefacenti..gia' me l'immagino lui ed i suoi amichetti hacker in cantina a fumare e a fare esperimenti strani...Consiglio a Bill di tornare al look "Venditti"  :Wink: 

----------

## spugna

Consiglio un film...

"I pirati della silicon valley"

E' la storia di Bill Gates e Steve Jobs, un po' romanzata, ma divertente!

----------

## wildancer

Daccordissimo, bill usa linux e ride, cosa gli frega di aver rovinato l'informatica inserendo il marketing in ciò che prima era una scienza, quanto la mia chimica?? lui ora è ricco sfondato!

è uno degli autori di quelle grandi svolte negative della storia, ma non è uno stupido...

Sapete a chi lo paragono? al tizio che proibì la canapa indiana in america... come si chiamava? beh comunque ho saputo questa cosa da un mio prof... DALLA CANAPA SI FA UN OTTIMO CARBURANTE, ecco spiegato perché la salvia e altre mille droghe naturali sono ancora legali e la canapa è vietatissima.

Linux <------> Olio di canapa (Che trall'altro esiste anche senza thc..)

winzozz <----> petrolio

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> DALLA CANAPA SI FA UN OTTIMO CARBURANTE, ecco spiegato perché la salvia e altre mille droghe naturali sono ancora legali e la canapa è vietatissima.
> 
> Linux <------> Olio di canapa (Che trall'altro esiste anche senza thc..)
> 
> winzozz <----> petrolio

 

Hahahaaa beh condivido in pieno il paragone, non so chi sia il tuo prof, ma da Beppe Grillo a Dario Fo tutti gli uomini illuminati che ho sentito parlare sull'argomento sostengono questa tesi.

L'unica cosa che mi sto chiedendo e' perche' diavolo io non abbia mai provato a fumarmi la salvia.... che scema!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## wildancer

Forse perché non conosci la salvia divinorum ;P trova lo smart shop piu vicino a te! E non prendere l'estratto piu concentrato, mi raccomando.....   :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Ma è legale suddetta specie di salvia?

Mi hanno detto che l'assenzio è tornato legale nel bel paese da qualche anno, è vero?

----------

## xoen

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Mi hanno detto che l'assenzio è tornato legale nel bel paese da qualche anno, è vero?

 

Si è vero, l'ho assaggiato l'altro giorno, ma penso sia molto meno concentrato per essere legale, cioe' meno potente, e' un alcolico come un'altro.

----------

## randomaze

Ma l'assenzio, la salvia e il resto servono per gustare al meglio l'effetto dei wallpaper oppure siete completamente OT?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xoen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ma l'assenzio, la salvia e il resto servono per gustare al meglio l'effetto dei wallpaper oppure siete completamente OT?  

 

Quale Wallpaper?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...

----------

## gutter

Ragazzi facciamoi seri   :Shocked: 

----------

## wildancer

 *spugna wrote:*   

> Consiglio un film...
> 
> "I pirati della silicon valley"
> 
> E' la storia di Bill Gates e Steve Jobs, un po' romanzata, ma divertente!

 

Mh, quel film poi... C'è una grossa verità! Proprio bill risponde a steve jobs che non ha importanza chi produce la roba migliore...

Comunque dovrebbe finire in maniera diversa! Quanto ci sarebbe stato bene al meeting della apple

un tizio in platea che dice "L'hardware di apple é ottimo, ma ora che bill ha praticamente metà azienda credo che il software comincerà a diventare scarso..." ed un altro dietro "Beh, hai mai sentito parlare di quel SO basato su minix per i386? ho il kernel in ufficio, e grazie a stallman nessuno ruberà più nulla!"

----------

## spugna

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Quanto ci sarebbe stato bene al meeting della apple
> 
> un tizio in platea che dice "L'hardware di apple é ottimo, ma ora che bill ha praticamente metà azienda credo che il software comincerà a diventare scarso..." ed un altro dietro "Beh, hai mai sentito parlare di quel SO basato su minix per i386? ho il kernel in ufficio, e grazie a stallman nessuno ruberà più nulla!"

 

Possiamo sempre mettercelo il finale... con un buon sw di montaggio video e i miei amici pazzi..  :Smile: 

----------

## xoen

 *spugna wrote:*   

>  *wildancer wrote:*   Quanto ci sarebbe stato bene al meeting della apple
> 
> un tizio in platea che dice "L'hardware di apple é ottimo, ma ora che bill ha praticamente metà azienda credo che il software comincerà a diventare scarso..." ed un altro dietro "Beh, hai mai sentito parlare di quel SO basato su minix per i386? ho il kernel in ufficio, e grazie a stallman nessuno ruberà più nulla!" 
> 
> Possiamo sempre mettercelo il finale... con un buon sw di montaggio video e i miei amici pazzi.. 

 

[Very Very OT]Ma c'è qualche film free la cui trama e tutto si può modificare??figata però...[/OT]

----------

## mouser

 *koma wrote:*   

> mhh un piccolo tux è dentro ognuno di noi cmq sono certo che bill gates usa linux magari gentoo .
> 
> Alla fine è uno smanettone è nato smanettone e morirà smanettone. Produttore di escrementi colorati e interattivi ma sempre smanettone

 

Non credo sia il caso di chiamare escrementi quelli che sono stati per (quasi) tutti il primo approccio con cio' che viene considerato il moderno personal computer; credo che pochi di noi possano affermare di aver iniziato utilizzando linux e mai hanno utilizzato windows. Non credo sia un buon sistema operativo, assolutamente no, pero' non credo neanche che sia fondamentalmente una merda, perche' attira e permette (si potrebbe sicuramente dire obbliga) a moltissime persone di avere un primo approccio con i pc.

Cio' non toglie che linux e' meglio.

In any case non era mia intenzione scatenare un qualche genere di flame.... solo che mi sembra eccessiva (IMHO) la definizione di koma.

Comunque non credo che lo zio bill sia uno smanettone.... magari ai tempi del dos (che tra l'altro non ha scritto lui, ma ha comprato l'os da un tipo e lo ha modificato insieme ad alcuni suoi colleghi/partner). Credo che se si trovasse davanti ad una shell, la prima cosa che tenti di fare sia:

```

# c:

# dir /p

```

con scarsi risultati   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Tutto questo ASSOLUTAMENTE IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xoen wrote:*   

> [Very Very OT]Ma c'è qualche film free la cui trama e tutto si può modificare??figata però...[/OT]

 

Qualcosa si trova a partire da qui

----------

